# Jaki sprzęt pod Gentoo

## DaVidon

Witam.

Chcę kupić dobrej jakości komputer z możliwością wgrania na niego Gentoo.

Jest może jakaś strona gdzie znajdę spis kompatybilnego sprzętu z tym systemem operacyjnym?

----------

## Pryka

Gentoo jak każdy inny Linux wspiera ten sam rodzaj sprzętu czyli praktycznie wszystko.

Jest kilka stron w Internecie na których ludzie zamieszczają wpisy ze sprzętem i oceną jak działa i czy w ogóle działa pod Linuksem.

----------

## Ajgor

Zaglądnij sobie tu jest spora baza wiedzy na temat sprzętu 

http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html

----------

## DaVidon

Dzięki za linka, może w końcu uda mi się zrobić samodzielnie poprawnego kernela  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

 *DaVidon wrote:*   

> Dzięki za linka, może w końcu uda mi się zrobić samodzielnie poprawnego kernela 

 

Wbrew pozorom to jest łatwiejsze niż Ci się wydaje. 

Polecam jeszcze http://kernelnewbies.org/ w prawdzie strona po angielsku ale przystępnie wszystko opisane.

----------

## DaVidon

Na 100 % się  przyda. Szukam dokładnie sprzętu, na którym można będzie (przy zainstalowanym Linuxie i Wine) grać w nowe gry.

----------

## Pryka

 *DaVidon wrote:*   

> Na 100 % się  przyda. Szukam dokładnie sprzętu, na którym można będzie (przy zainstalowanym Linuxie i Wine) grać w nowe gry.

 

Darowałbym sobie, choć Wine niby odpala nowe gry, ale często i gęsto długo po premierze a i tak z masą glitchy. Na dodatek jak gra ma jakieś bardziej skomplikowane zabezpieczenie to już całkiem możesz zapomnieć o graniu w legalny sposób.

Ja specjalnie dla gier trzymam Windowsa inne rozwiązanie mnie nie ma dla mnie sensu, a przynajmniej w przypadku nowych tytułów.

----------

## sebas86

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Wbrew pozorom to jest łatwiejsze niż Ci się wydaje.

  Do pewnego stopnia.

Ale jeśli będziesz unikał najnowszych wynalazków w stylu Nvidia Optimus, itd. itp. to praktycznie każdy sprzęt będzie Ci działał bez większych problemów. Generalnie jednak warto się rozejrzeć za czymś co komuś działało i działało stabilnie, żeby się nie okazało, że kupisz naprawdę dobry sprzęt a problemem będzie sterownik, który jest w bardzo wczesnej fazie rozwoju lub kupisz komputer z ficzerami, których nigdy nie będziesz mógł wykorzystać pod Linuksem.

Co do gier, warto mieć mocną maszynę bo jest kilka wymagających tytułów. Takie Trine w HD zaścierwia nawet nowe karty graficzne o przyzwoitej wydajności.

PS. Wgrać to sobie można Windows, Gentoo trzeba zbudować.  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do gier, warto mieć mocną maszynę bo jest kilka wymagających tytułów. Takie Trine w HD zaścierwia nawet nowe karty graficzne o przyzwoitej wydajności.

 

Trine to i tak pikuś  :Very Happy: 

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Do pewnego stopnia.
> 
> Ale jeśli będziesz unikał najnowszych wynalazków w stylu Nvidia Optimus, itd. itp. to praktycznie każdy sprzęt będzie Ci działał bez większych problemów. Generalnie jednak warto się rozejrzeć za czymś co komuś działało i działało stabilnie, żeby się nie okazało, że kupisz naprawdę dobry sprzęt a problemem będzie sterownik, który jest w bardzo wczesnej fazie rozwoju lub kupisz komputer z ficzerami, których nigdy nie będziesz mógł wykorzystać pod Linuksem. 

 

Zgadza się, z drugiej strony jak przez to miałbym specjalnie kupować sprzęt starszy to bym się mocno zastanawiał gdzie jest tego sens w ogóle. I jednak wolałbym osobiście kupić coś nowego zainstalować Windowsa a na Gentoo czekać jeśli w danej chwili nie dałoby się z niego normalnie korzystać.  :Very Happy:  Ale znając życie nie działały by jakieś duperele, albo karta sieciowa  :Razz: 

----------

